# B-52 clones



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

so these are my 2 b-52s one with modded forks and the other modded grip,both shoot exceptionally well for the experiments they were,. they are my *knockarounds* for the woods and river mostly.still modding an F-16 for another posting,lol.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oh, heck yeah!

Great mods. They both look better than stock to me!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are really nice buddy.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

The orange handle it's the bomb.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Those look great! Loving the one with the orange handle


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are awesome


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank You All,i apreciate your opinions these are some fun little buggers to make and shoot


----------

